# Kubota Rear Seat & Bobcat Front Bumpers at Big Country Outdoors



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

*We're got a few items at Big Country Outdoors that we're going to let go at cost, been sitting on them for 6 months:*


*(1) Kubota 900/1140 Aluminum Rear Low Seat = $1100.00*
*(1) Kubota 400/500 Alum Rear High Seat w/ Shooting Bar & Under Seat Storage = $1435.00*
*(2) Bobcat Replacement Front Bumpers = $385 (per bumper)*
*Call Big Country Outdoors as these babies will go quick!*

*Big Country Outdoors*
*800-657-9998*
*713-461-9443 (local)*
*www.bigcountryoutdoors.net*


----------

